# Italian Math



## vulcan75001 (Feb 24, 2007)

An Italian workman wants a job, but the foreman won't hire him until he passes a little math test.

 "Here's your first question,"the foreman said. "Without using numbers, represent the number 9."

"Without numbers?" the Italian says, "Datsa easy." and he proceeds to draw three trees.

"What's this?" the boss asks.

"Ave you got no brain? Tree and tree and tree makea nine," says the Italian.

"Fair enough," says the boss. "Here's your second question. Use the same rules, but this time the number is 99."

The Italian stares into space for a while, then picks up the picture that he has just drawn and makes a smudge on each tree .. "Ere you go."

The boss scratches his head and says, "How on earth do you get that to represent 99?"

"Each of da trees is a dirty now. So, it's dirty tree, and dirty tree, and dirty tree. Datsa a 99."

The boss is getting worried that he's going to actually have to hire this Italian, so he says,

 "All right, last question. Same rules again, but represent the number 100."

The Italian stares into space some more, then he picks up the picture again and makes a little mark at the base of each tree and says, "Ere you go. One hundred."

The boss looks at the attempt. "You must be nuts if you think that represents a hundred!"

(You're going to love this one!!!)

The Italian leans forward and points to the marks at the base of each tree and says, "A little doga come along and poopa by eacha tree. So now you gota dirty tree and a turd, dirty tree and a turd, and dirty tree and a turd, data makea one hundred.



So, when I a start?


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 24, 2007)

Makes sense to me.....LOL.....


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 24, 2007)

I love that one!


----------



## short one (Feb 24, 2007)

Good one Vulcan!!  lol.    Steve


----------



## joetaz (Feb 24, 2007)

works for me cause im Italian can relate to that lol


----------



## meowey (Feb 25, 2007)

ROFLOL!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

